# Coco husk for substrate?



## Mperor (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was wondering... if coco husk is an appropriate substrate to use for Emperor scorpions?

I read a lot of good stuff about Eco Earth coco fiber, but so far I've only see coco husk in stores.

Thanks.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 7, 2010)

You want coco fiber or coco coir.

You could mix in some of the chips, but you need something finer for the majority.   

I don't know what "husk" is though.   :?   It's all husk, it's just a matter of how much it's been shredded.   

Good luck!   

btw, if you can find an online supplier of the product you are looking at, post a link and I'll take a look.  

Another option is to go through National Garden Wholesale.

http://www.nationalgardenwholesale....ORG_GROW_MED&title=Growing Media&type=product


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 7, 2010)

The thing is that now the manufacturers are changing what they are called.
 When you get it, make sure you check what the content of the product is. 
The 'ingredients", may be listed as "coconut fibers". Get the one that is fine.
 I have seen between two and three different kinds, none of which say coco fiber 
in the name of the product. One is very coarse and looks like little 1/2" cubes or chunks, 
and the finer one, which is what I buy, looks almost like potting soil.
As I mentioned, check the content.
In response to the original question, this is adequate substrate for an emp.



Nomadinexile said:


> I don't know what "husk" is though.   :?   It's all husk, it's just a matter of how much it's been shredded.


This is exactly right, all of them are husk, because they are all derived from the husk 
of the coconut fruit.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 7, 2010)

Miss Bianca said:


> This is exactly right, all of them are husk, because they are all derived from the husk
> of the coconut fruit.


I know that.   I'm well read on coco.   I use it in my plant containers too and have for a long, long time.   


My comment was based on the description given.   I know what husk is, but not when it's used to describe grain size.   Ah, whatever, I had an awesome but long brutal weekend.   My brain is mush now.   :wall:

OP:   If you have any more questions, ask away.


----------



## Mperor (Sep 7, 2010)

The brand they have was called Exa Terra. 

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/coco_husk.php


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 7, 2010)

You shouldn't use that.   Those chunks are too big and not stable by themselves.   You shouldn't be able to see large pieces.   The one I posted above is a good quality coco.   It's fiber size is longer than most of them out there, but it is a thin fiber, not a square chunk.   

If you live in or near a decent sized city, there should be a gardening or hydroponic store close by that would have what you need at prices about the same as the link provided above.  That's where I would go.   They are half the price of the pet stores and quality is no different, if not even better in some gardening stores.   

Good luck.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 7, 2010)

watch out for the long coco strands as well.

Edit:  by the way, if you can find the brick form, buy it instead of the bagged form. 
The brick gives you much more fiber  for your buck.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 7, 2010)

Mperor said:


> The brand they have was called Exa Terra.
> 
> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/coco_husk.php


I've seen a very fine variety from this brand. 
Just check how large the chunks are, or if they are chunks at all, 
and as I stated previously, it should look almost as fine as gardening soil.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 8, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> watch out for the long coco strands as well.


Why?   :?   These aren't really long, just a little more than the cheaper stuff.  It would be fine imo.   The kind I linked to is really high quality.   Some of the best you can find really.   It should lay and hold just as well as the powdery version, and it should have zero surprises within.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 8, 2010)

Miss Bianca said:


> I've seen a very fine variety from this brand.
> Just check how large the chunks are, or if they are chunks at all,
> and as I stated previously, it should look almost as fine as gardening soil.


I know exactly what he linked to.   It's chunky.   It's good to cover your soilless plant mixes with so when you water, you don't disturb the sub/roots.   It's chunky I promise.   

I though the same brand had a coir as well, but didn't find it on the link he provided.   

Regardless, Exo terra is expensive.  It's a waste of money when you can get equal or better at a gardening store for half the price or even less.


----------



## dairy (Sep 8, 2010)

ExoTerra makes a cocofibre substrate that I've been using for years. It is definitely not the same as the stuff in the link. I can't see that chunky stuff holding a respectable burrow. 

This is the stuff I've been using

At my LPS it's $4 a brick in a 3 pack and a brick is IMHO just enough to do a 10gal enclosure. Considering that after 3 years I still have some of the original substrate in the tanks I'm not feeling ripped off for my $12. I may have added an equal amount over that time to replace what I removed due to mold, or when I needed a quick setup for another small enclosure or that time I used it to provide more grip on some icy stairs  It really is multi purpose  I mixed in some sand the first time I used it but it holds its form fine without it. Just make sure you pack it down before you put your critter in.

I wouldn't get too hung up on the brand or even a couple of bucks to set it up. If you spot clean and sterilize everything before it goes into the tank you may not have to replace it for years. Cocofibre that's been well shredded in any package will work and with the amount you need the difference in the $/kg wont amount to much.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 8, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Why?   :?   These aren't really long, just a little more than the cheaper stuff.  It would be fine imo.   The kind I linked to is really high quality.   Some of the best you can find really.   It should lay and hold just as well as the powdery version, and it should have zero surprises within.


I think we're talking about two different things.  I am not referring to the product you suggested.  The one I am mentioning contains extremely long strands of fiber and that is all it is, too.  It looks like a pile of hair and is terrible at retaining moisture.  The emps can't burrow in it either and probably get entangled in it.  This was something another hobbyist I know experienced so we had to set him up with some good, fine coco-fiber .


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 8, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> I think we're talking about two different things.  I am not referring to the product you suggested.  The one I am mentioning contains extremely long strands of fiber and that is all it is, too.  It looks like a pile of hair and is terrible at retaining moisture.  The emps can't burrow in it either and probably get entangled in it.  This was something another hobbyist I know experienced so we had to set him up with some good, fine coco-fiber .


Oh, cool.


----------

